# Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque Imam



## Modbert

Fox News co-owner funded &#8216;Ground Zero mosque&#8217; imam: report | Raw Story



> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*





> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations  which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group  in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern


----------



## fyrenza

Is anyone expected to have some sort of Shit Fit about this?

For real?

I'm just not Feeling It...


----------



## Missourian

As if any corporation can control who buys publicly traded stock.

This story is stupid.


----------



## Modbert

Missourian said:


> As if any corporation can control who buys publicly traded stock.
> 
> This story is stupid.



Missourian, face the facts here.

Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Seeks Deeper Ties To News Corp

From January:



> Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, a nephew of the Saudi king and who was listed last year by Forbes as the world's 22nd richest person, met with News Corp.'s chief executive Rupert Murdoch on Jan. 14 in a meeting that "touched upon future potential alliances with News Corp.," according to a statement released by his Kingdom Holding Co. late Saturday.
> 
> Media reports have indicated that News Corp, parent to Fox News and Dow Jones & Co., among others, may be thinking of buying a stake in Alwaleed's Rotana Media Group, which includes a number of satellite channels that air in the Middle East.





> Alwaleed's Rotana already has an alliance with News Corp.
> 
> In 2008, the two companies teamed up to bring Fox Movies to the Arab world and then last year, Rotana and Fox International Channels signed a multi-year output deal with The Walt Disney Co. to provide a range of programing to viewers in the Middle East, according to the statement by Kingdom Holding.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Well THAT changes EVERYTHING!. Now I'm FOR the mosque.


----------



## uscitizen

I can feel the love in the air.


----------



## Missourian

Modbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if any corporation can control who buys publicly traded stock.
> 
> This story is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian, face the facts here.
> 
> Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Seeks Deeper Ties To News Corp
> 
> From January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, a nephew of the Saudi king and who was listed last year by Forbes as the world's 22nd richest person, met with News Corp.'s chief executive Rupert Murdoch on Jan. 14 in a meeting that "touched upon future potential alliances with News Corp.," according to a statement released by his Kingdom Holding Co. late Saturday.
> 
> Media reports have indicated that News Corp, parent to Fox News and Dow Jones & Co., among others, may be thinking of buying a stake in Alwaleed's Rotana Media Group, which includes a number of satellite channels that air in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alwaleed's Rotana already has an alliance with News Corp.
> 
> In 2008, the two companies teamed up to bring Fox Movies to the Arab world and then last year, Rotana and Fox International Channels signed a multi-year output deal with The Walt Disney Co. to provide a range of programing to viewers in the Middle East, according to the statement by Kingdom Holding.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.


----------



## Dr.House

Mad Scientist said:


> Well THAT changes EVERYTHING!. Now I'm FOR the mosque.



lolz...


----------



## LuckyDan

test. 

i have read nothing but the thread title. I've gotta feeling it's misleading.

Now I'll read and reply.


----------



## DiveCon

Missourian said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if any corporation can control who buys publicly traded stock.
> 
> This story is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian, face the facts here.
> 
> Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Seeks Deeper Ties To News Corp
> 
> From January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alwaleed's Rotana already has an alliance with News Corp.
> 
> In 2008, the two companies teamed up to bring Fox Movies to the Arab world and then last year, Rotana and Fox International Channels signed a multi-year output deal with The Walt Disney Co. to provide a range of programing to viewers in the Middle East, according to the statement by Kingdom Holding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.
Click to expand...

hey now, bert never uses far left leaning sites


----------



## DiveCon

so bert, should a corp. be able to refuse to sell shares to someone based on nationality and/or religion?


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> so bert, should a corp. be able to refuse to sell shares to someone based on nationality and/or religion?



Oh I'm not saying that at all. However, all those people who are calling the Imam a terrorist are suddenly silent about that in this thread. I wonder why.


----------



## Modbert

Missourian said:


> You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.



Except neither thing I'm sourcing from the Huff is a opinion, both are facts.


----------



## uscitizen

Modbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except neither thing I'm sourcing from the Huff is a opinion, both are facts.
Click to expand...


Facts are even less reliable than opinion in todays America.
Unspun facts are totally misleading.


----------



## Dr.House

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so bert, should a corp. be able to refuse to sell shares to someone based on nationality and/or religion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not saying that at all. However, all those people who are calling the Imam a terrorist are suddenly silent about that in this thread. I wonder why.
Click to expand...


They might be sleeping or partying on a Saturday night...

It IS 12:15 on the east coast....

Sheesh....


ETA:  so who called the dude a terrorist?  You looking for specific people?


----------



## Missourian

Modbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except neither thing I'm sourcing from the Huff is a opinion, both are facts.
Click to expand...



*Media reports have indicated* that News Corp, parent to Fox News and Dow Jones & Co., among others, *may be thinking of *buying a stake in Alwaleed's Rotana Media Group, which includes a number of satellite channels that air in the Middle East.
​Time to revise your definition of a fact.

The Surgeon General has determined Huffing ton Post may be detrimental to your cognitive development.


----------



## LuckyDan

A Saudi Royal owns _seven _per cent of News Corp. He donated what would amount, proportionally to me, a _penny_ (or probably less) to a charity that _then_ split the penny between another charity and Cordoba.

From that, your prissy little link gives us *"Fox News Co-Owner Funds Ground Zero Mosque" Imam. *

Dude. Don't your profs coach you against this shit?


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> A Saudi Royal owns _seven _per cent of News Corp. He donated what would amount, proportionally to me, a _penny_ (or probably less)to a charity that then split that penny between another chraity and Cordoba.
> 
> From that, your prissy little link gives us *"Fox News Co-Owner Funds Ground Zero Mosque" Imam. *
> 
> Dude. Don't your profs coach you against this shit?



Actually, it says funded not funds.

Funded - definition of Funded by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.



> to furnish a fund for: funded the space program.


----------



## LuckyDan

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Saudi Royal owns _seven _per cent of News Corp. He donated what would amount, proportionally to me, a _penny_ (or probably less)to a charity that then split that penny between another chraity and Cordoba.
> 
> From that, your prissy little link gives us *"Fox News Co-Owner Funds Ground Zero Mosque" Imam. *
> 
> Dude. Don't your profs coach you against this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it says funded not funds.
> 
> Funded - definition of Funded by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to furnish a fund for: funded the space program.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Cute.

I'll take that as a concession. 

Now explain why this matters.


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> Cute.
> 
> I'll take that as a concession.
> 
> Now explain why this matters.



Not a concession. We have people on this board calling the Imam a terrorist and radical. Yet they have no problem with the co-owner of Fox News giving money to this so called terrorist and radical. They also seemingly have no problem with him giving money to CAIR, a group that people on Fox News and members of USMB have called a terrorist organization.

I just see it as massive hypocrisy on their parts.


----------



## LuckyDan

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute.
> 
> I'll take that as a concession.
> 
> Now explain why this matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a concession. We have people on this board calling the Imam a terrorist and radical. Yet they have no problem with the co-owner of Fox News giving money to this so called terrorist and radical. They also seemingly have no problem with him giving money to CAIR, a group that people on Fox News and members of USMB have called a terrorist organization.
> 
> I just see it as massive hypocrisy on their parts.
Click to expand...

 
We have people on this board who think George Bush order the 9/11 attacks.

Why do you care?


----------



## Modbert

LuckyDan said:


> We have people on this board who think George Bush order the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> Why do you care?



Perhaps the same reason why Divecon here spent many hours in the Conspiracy Theory subforum dealing with those morons.


----------



## Dr.House

So you created a thread for the "massive hypocrisy" of a few people on the board?

srsly???





Good Job.....


----------



## LuckyDan

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have people on this board who think George Bush order the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the same reason why Divecon here spent many hours in the Conspiracy Theory subforum dealing with those morons.
Click to expand...

 
You seem like a nice kid, Bert. Go out and find yourself a nice girl. God I wish I could.


----------



## Missourian

This isn't news...it's a blog opinion piece.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/*yblog_upshot*/20100820/*bs_yblog_upshot*/news-corps-number-two-shareholder-funded-terror-mosque-planner


*Yahoo Upshot Blog will post articles based on most popular search terms.*


Newscradle.com: Yahoo Upshot Blog will post articles based on most popular search terms.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute.
> 
> I'll take that as a concession.
> 
> Now explain why this matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a concession. We have people on this board calling the Imam a terrorist and radical. Yet they have no problem with the co-owner of Fox News giving money to this so called terrorist and radical. They also seemingly have no problem with him giving money to CAIR, a group that people on Fox News and members of USMB have called a terrorist organization.
> 
> I just see it as massive hypocrisy on their parts.
Click to expand...

come on man, "co-owner" ????

the guy has a 7% stake in news corp
that's small potatoes


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have people on this board who think George Bush order the 9/11 attacks.
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the same reason why Divecon here spent many hours in the Conspiracy Theory subforum dealing with those morons.
Click to expand...

oh man
thats a piss poor deflection

this thread is just another case of you looking for and finding bullshit stories about fox news
and you clearly dont care about the bias of your sources


----------



## Missourian

Here is some of the author,  John Cook's other "journalistic" endeavors:


* You're Not a Tea Partier If You Don't Forward Hilarious Racist E-Mails to Your Friends*



*Barney Frank's Boyfriend Rescues Him From Drunk Ophthalmologists on Flight From Tea-Party Hell*



*Glenn Beck's New Novel Is About How Lady Liberty Is a Transvestite, or Something*
​Credible sources please.

This guy is nothing but a political hack...not a journalist.

You need to be more diligent Robert.


----------



## ConHog

LOL Bert, you're ridiculous. 

In one thread your bitching about the invisible men who want to legally prevent a mosque from being built, but in this thread you're bitching about a dude who owns a minority stake in a publicly owned company?

Are you serious? Hey I own stock in Wal Mart. Do you think they vetted me before I bought their stock? Do you think they should have?

Geez, even for you this is weak.


----------



## ConHog

Missourian said:


> Here is some of the author,  John Cook's other "journalistic" endeavors:
> 
> 
> * You're Not a Tea Partier If You Don't Forward Hilarious Racist E-Mails to Your Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> *Barney Frank's Boyfriend Rescues Him From Drunk Ophthalmologists on Flight From Tea-Party Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Beck's New Novel Is About How Lady Liberty Is a Transvestite, or Something*
> ​Credible sources please.
> 
> This guy is nothing but a political hack...not a journalist.
> 
> *You need to be more diligent Robert.*



Incorrect, yes Bert is as diligent as he wants to be.


----------



## California Girl

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so bert, should a corp. be able to refuse to sell shares to someone based on nationality and/or religion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not saying that at all. However, all those people who are calling the Imam a terrorist are suddenly silent about that in this thread. I wonder why.
Click to expand...


Christ on a bike, Mod.... Why do you have to be such a fucking moron?


----------



## Old Rocks

Hmmm.......   Saudis are the primary funding for Al Qaeda. Saudis are buying major shares in our corperations that control what we see as 'news'. The Supreme Court states that corperations, as individuals, can put whatever amount of money they wish into political campaigns. 

Perhaps all you Conservatives should learn Arabic to please your new masters.


----------



## DiveCon

Old Rocks said:


> Hmmm.......   Saudis are the primary funding for Al Qaeda. Saudis are buying major shares in our corperations that control what we see as 'news'. The Supreme Court states that corperations, as individuals, can put whatever amount of money they wish into political campaigns.
> 
> Perhaps all you Conservatives should learn Arabic to please your new masters.


proving you are an idiot once again


----------



## LuckyDan

Old Rocks said:


> Hmmm....... Saudis are the primary funding for Al Qaeda. Saudis are buying major shares in our corperations that control what we see as 'news'. The Supreme Court states that corperations, as individuals, can put whatever amount of money they wish into political campaigns.
> 
> Perhaps all you Conservatives should learn Arabic to please your new masters.


 
Hmmm...Oldfart believes Rupert Murdoch has Mr. 7% on speed dial. 

Perhaps he should pull his head out of his arid old ass.


----------



## Toro

I have to disagree with Modbert on this.  I don't think its an issue.

The Prince is a well known investor - I believe he's the largest shareholder of Citigroup.  He is enormously wealthy and owns large stakes in many companies.  Like the rest of the Saudi royal family, he is active in giving to Islamic causes around the world.  What News Corp does politically and which charities he supports are not connected.


----------



## Liberty

stupid moderator makes asinine thread. 
take it to the conspiracy board.


----------



## Modbert

Liberty said:


> stupid moderator makes asinine thread.
> take it to the conspiracy board.



Except it's not a conspiracy.


----------



## Modbert

Toro said:


> I have to disagree with Modbert on this.  I don't think its an issue.
> 
> The Prince is a well known investor - I believe he's the largest shareholder of Citigroup.  He is enormously wealthy and owns large stakes in many companies.  Like the rest of the Saudi royal family, he is active in giving to Islamic causes around the world.  What News Corp does politically and which charities he supports are not connected.



Toro, my whole point with this thread is that people are calling the Imam a terrorist without any sort of proof. They also call CAIR a terrorist organization. I'm pointing out this person, who also happens to be part of the Saudi Royal Family, our ally, is donating money to these organizations. He just so happens to own a good chunk of Fox News.

I personally have no issue with this.

Of course, people got all angry that Fox News was brought up and went on the attack as you can see in this thread.


----------



## The T

Modbert said:


> Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations  which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group  in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
WHO GIVES A FUCK Doggie?

You are employing a couple of the many pillars of Statism/Liberalism

And that would be Blame/Minimization/Obfuscation.

Your THREAD is hereby _rendered _DEAD.

As a matter of fact? The people don't CARE who supports it. They KNOW that it's intellectually *WRONG* And have stated such. So crawl BACK into your spiderhole and lick your wounds dipshit.






YOU ARE OWNED by this Board and the _Conservatives within it._


----------



## rdean

LuckyDan said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....... Saudis are the primary funding for Al Qaeda. Saudis are buying major shares in our corperations that control what we see as 'news'. The Supreme Court states that corperations, as individuals, can put whatever amount of money they wish into political campaigns.
> 
> Perhaps all you Conservatives should learn Arabic to please your new masters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Oldfart believes Rupert Murdoch has Mr. 7% on speed dial.
> 
> Perhaps he should pull his head out of his arid old ass.
Click to expand...


On the surface that sounds good, until you look at the business politics involved.

DC Bureau reports that Prince Alwaleed bin Talan, a nephew of the King of Saudi Arabia, "has personally donated huge amounts of money to the families of the Palestinian suicide bombers." He also released a statement after 9/11 blaming the attacks on the U.S.:
"not on the 15 airline hijackers from Saudi Arabiabut on the United States' support of Israel."

Mr. Murdoch seems to have made some sort of unsavory deal with the Prince bin Talan to help maintain control of the News Corp. Murdoch owns only 30% (actually, Murdoch's share is 37%, and with the Prince's share, that makes 43%) of the company. With the additional votes of bin Talan on his side he has much more security *against a hostile takeover*.

Fox News: 4th Largest Owner of Shares is Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal of Saudi Arabia: Will Big Oil Buy Our Next Election? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com

Hey, look where Fox News puts Egypt.






Fox Plans Arabic News Channel | The Atlantic Wire

-------------------------------------------

So the right wing says, "I'm sleepy, (yawn) what does this have to do with anything?  We don't care who owns Fox news".  

Only the right swears Fox news is the only "unbiased" network.  Even after the prince BOASTED that he gets stories unfavorable to Muslims taken off the air.

So, in spite of those "elitist facts", the right wing has it's own set of "reality".  And that's all there is to it.


----------



## The T

rdean said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....... Saudis are the primary funding for Al Qaeda. Saudis are buying major shares in our corperations that control what we see as 'news'. The Supreme Court states that corperations, as individuals, can put whatever amount of money they wish into political campaigns.
> 
> Perhaps all you Conservatives should learn Arabic to please your new masters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Oldfart believes Rupert Murdoch has Mr. 7% on speed dial.
> 
> Perhaps he should pull his head out of his arid old ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the surface that sounds good, until you look at the *business politics* involved.
> 
> DC Bureau reports that Prince Alwaleed bin Talan, a nephew of the King of Saudi Arabia, "has personally donated huge amounts of money to the families of the Palestinian suicide bombers." He also released a statement after 9/11 blaming the attacks on the U.S.:
> "not on the 15 airline hijackers from Saudi Arabia&#8212;but on the United States' support of Israel."
> 
> Mr. Murdoch seems to have made some sort of unsavory deal with the Prince bin Talan to help maintain control of the News Corp. Murdoch owns only 30% (actually, Murdoch's share is 37%, and with the Prince's share, that makes 43%) of the company. With the additional votes of bin Talan on his side he has much more security *against a hostile takeover*.
> 
> Fox News: 4th Largest Owner of Shares is Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal of Saudi Arabia: Will Big Oil Buy Our Next Election? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
> 
> Hey, look where Fox News puts Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Plans Arabic News Channel | The Atlantic Wire
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> So the right wing says, "I'm sleepy, (yawn) what does this have to do with anything? We don't care who owns Fox news".
> 
> Only the right swears Fox news is the only "unbiased" network. Even after the prince BOASTED that he gets stories unfavorable to Muslims taken off the air.
> 
> So, in spite of those "elitist facts", the right wing has it's own set of "reality". And that's all there is to it.
Click to expand...

 
AND WHY DOES THIS BOTHER YOU deany? When Democrat/Statists are making similiar if not more untawdry deals?

YOU act as if this is only the happy hunting grounds of Repubicans?

And BTW? The Founder of FOX is a _DEMOCRAT._

_*POP* Goes the WEASEL._


----------



## Toro

rdean said:


> On the surface that sounds good, until you look at the business politics involved.
> 
> DC Bureau reports that Prince Alwaleed bin Talan, a nephew of the King of Saudi Arabia, "has personally donated huge amounts of money to the families of the Palestinian suicide bombers." He also released a statement after 9/11 blaming the attacks on the U.S.:
> "not on the 15 airline hijackers from Saudi Arabiabut on the United States' support of Israel."
> 
> Mr. Murdoch seems to have made some sort of unsavory deal with the Prince bin Talan to help maintain control of the News Corp. Murdoch owns only 30% (actually, Murdoch's share is 37%, and with the Prince's share, that makes 43%) of the company. With the additional votes of bin Talan on his side he has much more security *against a hostile takeover*.
> 
> Fox News: 4th Largest Owner of Shares is Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal of Saudi Arabia: Will Big Oil Buy Our Next Election? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
> 
> Hey, look where Fox News puts Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Plans Arabic News Channel | The Atlantic Wire
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> So the right wing says, "I'm sleepy, (yawn) what does this have to do with anything?  We don't care who owns Fox news".
> 
> Only the right swears Fox news is the only "unbiased" network.  Even after the prince BOASTED that he gets stories unfavorable to Muslims taken off the air.
> 
> So, in spite of those "elitist facts", the right wing has it's own set of "reality".  And that's all there is to it.



Murdoch owns most of the voting class A shares of News Corp.  He doesn't worry about being taken over.  

He did a few years ago when John Malone amassed a stake of class A shares, but Malone wanted DirectTV, so Murdoch swapped DirectTV for the shares.


----------



## Liberty

Modbert said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> stupid moderator makes asinine thread.
> take it to the conspiracy board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's not a conspiracy.
Click to expand...


bullshit.


----------



## rdean

The T said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Oldfart believes Rupert Murdoch has Mr. 7% on speed dial.
> 
> Perhaps he should pull his head out of his arid old ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that sounds good, until you look at the *business politics* involved.
> 
> DC Bureau reports that Prince Alwaleed bin Talan, a nephew of the King of Saudi Arabia, "has personally donated huge amounts of money to the families of the Palestinian suicide bombers." He also released a statement after 9/11 blaming the attacks on the U.S.:
> "not on the 15 airline hijackers from Saudi Arabia&#8212;but on the United States' support of Israel."
> 
> Mr. Murdoch seems to have made some sort of unsavory deal with the Prince bin Talan to help maintain control of the News Corp. Murdoch owns only 30% (actually, Murdoch's share is 37%, and with the Prince's share, that makes 43%) of the company. With the additional votes of bin Talan on his side he has much more security *against a hostile takeover*.
> 
> Fox News: 4th Largest Owner of Shares is Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal of Saudi Arabia: Will Big Oil Buy Our Next Election? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
> 
> Hey, look where Fox News puts Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Plans Arabic News Channel | The Atlantic Wire
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> So the right wing says, "I'm sleepy, (yawn) what does this have to do with anything? We don't care who owns Fox news".
> 
> Only the right swears Fox news is the only "unbiased" network. Even after the prince BOASTED that he gets stories unfavorable to Muslims taken off the air.
> 
> So, in spite of those "elitist facts", the right wing has it's own set of "reality". And that's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND WHY DOES THIS BOTHER YOU deany? When Democrat/Statists are making similiar if not more untawdry deals?
> 
> YOU act as if this is only the happy hunting grounds of Repubicans?
> 
> *And BTW? The Founder of FOX is a DEMOCRAT.*
> 
> _*POP* Goes the WEASEL._
Click to expand...


Roger Eugene Ailes (born May 15, 1940) is a right-wing American businessman and president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Republican presidents Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giuliani&#8217;s first mayoral campaign in 1989.

Fox News
After the announcement of Microsoft and NBC's partnership to create an online and cable news outlet, MSNBC, taking the place of America's Talking, *Ailes left the network in February 1996 and was hired by Rupert Murdoch to create Fox News Channel* for News Corporation. In addition, eighty-nine additional employees of the NBC networks left with Ailes to help with the new channel's creation for launch, on October 7, 1996.

----------------------------------------

What is wrong with you?  Everyone makes mistakes.  But you just pull facts out of your big butt.


----------



## manifold

Jesus Tapdancing Christ! 

I guess Gunny needed a wingnut mod from the left to offset the dooder.

Oh well...


----------



## The T

rdean said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that sounds good, until you look at the *business politics* involved.
> 
> DC Bureau reports that Prince Alwaleed bin Talan, a nephew of the King of Saudi Arabia, "has personally donated huge amounts of money to the families of the Palestinian suicide bombers." He also released a statement after 9/11 blaming the attacks on the U.S.:
> "not on the 15 airline hijackers from Saudi Arabiabut on the United States' support of Israel."
> 
> Mr. Murdoch seems to have made some sort of unsavory deal with the Prince bin Talan to help maintain control of the News Corp. Murdoch owns only 30% (actually, Murdoch's share is 37%, and with the Prince's share, that makes 43%) of the company. With the additional votes of bin Talan on his side he has much more security *against a hostile takeover*.
> 
> Fox News: 4th Largest Owner of Shares is Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal of Saudi Arabia: Will Big Oil Buy Our Next Election? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
> 
> Hey, look where Fox News puts Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Plans Arabic News Channel | The Atlantic Wire
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> So the right wing says, "I'm sleepy, (yawn) what does this have to do with anything? We don't care who owns Fox news".
> 
> Only the right swears Fox news is the only "unbiased" network. Even after the prince BOASTED that he gets stories unfavorable to Muslims taken off the air.
> 
> So, in spite of those "elitist facts", the right wing has it's own set of "reality". And that's all there is to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY DOES THIS BOTHER YOU deany? When Democrat/Statists are making similiar if not more untawdry deals?
> 
> YOU act as if this is only the happy hunting grounds of Repubicans?
> 
> *And BTW? The Founder of FOX is a DEMOCRAT.*
> 
> _*POP* Goes the WEASEL._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Roger Eugene Ailes* (born May 15, 1940) is a right-wing American businessman and president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Republican presidents Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giulianis first mayoral campaign in 1989.
> 
> Fox News
> After the announcement of Microsoft and NBC's partnership to create an online and cable news outlet, MSNBC, taking the place of America's Talking, *Ailes left the network in February 1996 and was hired by Rupert Murdoch to create Fox News Channel* for News Corporation. In addition, eighty-nine additional employees of the NBC networks left with Ailes to help with the new channel's creation for launch, on October 7, 1996.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> What is wrong with you? Everyone makes mistakes. But you just pull facts out of your big butt.
Click to expand...

 

Uhmmm? Hey STUPID? AILES is an* Employee.*

*Are you NORMALLLY THIS STUPID or this for EFFECT?*


----------



## rdean

The T said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY DOES THIS BOTHER YOU deany? When Democrat/Statists are making similiar if not more untawdry deals?
> 
> YOU act as if this is only the happy hunting grounds of Repubicans?
> 
> *And BTW? The Founder of FOX is a DEMOCRAT.*
> 
> _*POP* Goes the WEASEL._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Roger Eugene Ailes* (born May 15, 1940) is a right-wing American businessman and president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Republican presidents Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giulianis first mayoral campaign in 1989.
> 
> Fox News
> After the announcement of Microsoft and NBC's partnership to create an online and cable news outlet, MSNBC, taking the place of America's Talking, *Ailes left the network in February 1996 and was hired by Rupert Murdoch to create Fox News Channel* for News Corporation. In addition, eighty-nine additional employees of the NBC networks left with Ailes to help with the new channel's creation for launch, on October 7, 1996.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> What is wrong with you? Everyone makes mistakes. But you just pull facts out of your big butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmmm? Hey STUPID? AILES is an* Employee.*
> 
> *Are you NORMALLLY THIS STUPID or this for EFFECT?*
Click to expand...


An employee who was "paid" to "found" Fox news, which he did.


----------



## Queen

That's right FOX lovers. Your favorite news station's owner is funding the project to build what you are calling a mosque at ground zero (really just a community center a few blocks away). 

FOX, who's ranting and raving about this (not a) mosque, who's scarinng everyone into thinking the Imam is a terrorist, is actually funding the building of it. 



> Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, owns the biggest chunk of the parent company of the Fox News Channel outside of the Murdoch family.





> Bin Talal has pumped more than $300,000 into the project headed by New York imam Feisal Abdul Rauf as part of the prince's campaign to "improve the image of Islam in the American public."






> Through his Kingdom Holding Co., bin Talal owns at least a 7 percent, $2.3 billion stake in Fox's parent company News Corp. His website lists News Corp. as a "core" holding.
> 
> Indeed, bin Talal last month launched a new Arabic TV news channel in partnership with the Fox network. The 24-hour broadcast channel will compete with Al-Jazeera. Earlier this year, News Corp. agreed to buy a 9.1 percent stake in bin Talal's Rotana Media group for $70 million. Rotana hosts Fox channels in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Critics call bin Talal an "agent of Saudi influence" who has even marshaled direct influence over editorial content at Fox. He once boasted of persuading producers to change a screen banner under video footage of Muslims rioting in France to remove its Islamic reference.
> 
> "I picked up the phone and called [New Corp. chief Rupert] Murdoch," bin Talal said. "Within 30 minutes, the title was changed from 'Muslim riots' to 'civil riots.'"
> 
> Fox does not deny his account.



The Fox News connection to Ground Zero mosque


----------



## Zona

Queen said:


> That's right FOX lovers. Your favorite news station's owner is funding the project to build what you are calling a mosque at ground zero (really just a community center a few blocks away).
> 
> FOX, who's ranting and raving about this (not a) mosque, who's scarinng everyone into thinking the Imam is a terrorist, is actually funding the building of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, owns the biggest chunk of the parent company of the Fox News Channel outside of the Murdoch family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bin Talal has pumped more than $300,000 into the project headed by New York imam Feisal Abdul Rauf as part of the prince's campaign to "improve the image of Islam in the American public."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Through his Kingdom Holding Co., bin Talal owns at least a 7 percent, $2.3 billion stake in Fox's parent company News Corp. His website lists News Corp. as a "core" holding.
> 
> Indeed, bin Talal last month launched a new Arabic TV news channel in partnership with the Fox network. The 24-hour broadcast channel will compete with Al-Jazeera. Earlier this year, News Corp. agreed to buy a 9.1 percent stake in bin Talal's Rotana Media group for $70 million. Rotana hosts Fox channels in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Critics call bin Talal an "agent of Saudi influence" who has even marshaled direct influence over editorial content at Fox. He once boasted of persuading producers to change a screen banner under video footage of Muslims rioting in France to remove its Islamic reference.
> 
> "I picked up the phone and called [New Corp. chief Rupert] Murdoch," bin Talal said. "Within 30 minutes, the title was changed from 'Muslim riots' to 'civil riots.'"
> 
> Fox does not deny his account.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Fox News connection to Ground Zero mosque
Click to expand...


I heard abot this today.  Wow.  Just wow.  I bet you one MILLLLION DOLLARS fox wont mention this.....ever.


----------



## Missourian

Sorry Queen,  this lame theory has already been debunk with extreme prejudice in another thread.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/129719-fox-news-co-owner-funded-ground-zero-mosque-imam.html


----------



## Zona

I will make a prediction here...this thread will not be commented in by too many righty's.  It hurts their agenda. 


Whatya think?


----------



## Zona

Missourian said:


> Sorry Queen,  this lame theory has already been debunk with extreme prejudice in another thread.



Hmmmm did they debunk the number two shareholder of fox being a saudi?  Is that true?


----------



## Missourian

Zona said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Queen,  this lame theory has already been debunk with extreme prejudice in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm did they debunk the number two shareholder of fox being a saudi?  Is that true?
Click to expand...


Yes.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/129719-fox-news-co-owner-funded-ground-zero-mosque-imam.html


----------



## Modbert

Threads Merged


----------



## Modbert

Also, this hasn't been debunked Missourian. He's still funding the Imam, who's not a terrorist by the way.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Modbert said:


> Also, this hasn't been debunked Missourian. He's still funding the Imam, who's not a terrorist by the way.



A publicly traded stock and you want to claim a 7 percent owner of a PUBLICLY traded stock is somehow indicative of how the organization thinks or acts. What a fucking retard.


----------



## Missourian

Modbert said:


> Also, this hasn't been debunked Missourian. He's still funding the Imam, who's not a terrorist by the way.





I agree with you on that,  I don't think the Imam is a terrorist.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Also, this hasn't been debunked Missourian. He's still funding the Imam, who's not a terrorist by the way.


the point you tried to make with it has been thoroughly debunked


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> the point you tried to make with it has been thoroughly debunked



Except the point I was trying to make with it has been throughly drowned out over "FOX NEWS! OMGZ! DEFEND THE PRECIOUS!"

I swear, some people on here are exactly like Gollum when it comes to that organization.


----------



## Modbert

RetiredGySgt said:


> A publicly traded stock and you want to claim a 7 percent owner of a PUBLICLY traded stock is somehow indicative of how the organization thinks or acts. What a fucking retard.



Did I say that? Nope. So how goes being a Jehovah's Witness RGS?


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the point you tried to make with it has been thoroughly debunked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the point I was trying to make with it has been throughly drowned out over "FOX NEWS! OMGZ! DEFEND THE PRECIOUS!"
> 
> I swear, some people on here are exactly like Gollum when it comes to that organization.
Click to expand...

no, your point was debunked


but keep claiming that bullshit as it will only further show everyone that you are more partisan than your claims


----------



## Missourian

RetiredGySgt said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this hasn't been debunked Missourian. He's still funding the Imam, who's not a terrorist by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A publicly traded stock and you want to claim a 7 percent owner of a PUBLICLY traded stock is somehow indicative of how the organization thinks or acts.
Click to expand...



Yep,  that's the debunked part.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> A publicly traded stock and you want to claim a 7 percent owner of a PUBLICLY traded stock is somehow indicative of how the organization thinks or acts. What a fucking retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that? Nope. So how goes being a Jehovah's Witness RGS?
Click to expand...

wtf does that have to do with the topic?


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> no, your point was debunked
> 
> 
> but keep claiming that bullshit as it will only further show everyone that you are more partisan than your claims



Nope, wasn't debunked. I'm not partisan either Divecon. I'm more than willing to admit MSNBC is in the tank for the left along with other television outlets.

You play this game thinking I'm Rdean. Except I'm not Dive.


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> wtf does that have to do with the topic?



I'm trying to be nice in asking a question?


----------



## Modbert

Missourian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this hasn't been debunked Missourian. He's still funding the Imam, who's not a terrorist by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A publicly traded stock and you want to claim a 7 percent owner of a PUBLICLY traded stock is somehow indicative of how the organization thinks or acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,  that's the debunked part.
Click to expand...


Except I never said that. People made that assumption on their own.


----------



## Queen

Zona said:


> I heard abot this today.  Wow.  Just wow.  I bet you one MILLLLION DOLLARS fox wont mention this.....ever.



FOX actually did mention it. 

I doubt Hannity or Beck or O'Reilly will mention it during their rants against it being built. But the "news" part did broadcast the story. 

I posted the World Net Daily story because I knew the deniers and heads in sand types would complain about any "leftie" source, and ignore the actual facts in the story.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, your point was debunked
> 
> 
> but keep claiming that bullshit as it will only further show everyone that you are more partisan than your claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, wasn't debunked. I'm not partisan either Divecon. I'm more than willing to admit MSNBC is in the tank for the left along with other television outlets.
> 
> You play this game thinking I'm Rdean. Except I'm not Dive.
Click to expand...

no, your not to rdean level, yet


----------



## Queen

Missourian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this hasn't been debunked Missourian. He's still funding the Imam, who's not a terrorist by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A publicly traded stock and you want to claim a 7 percent owner of a PUBLICLY traded stock is somehow indicative of how the organization thinks or acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,  that's the debunked part.
Click to expand...


And yet, the 2nd biggest share holder has a lot of clout with FOX news. I guess you forgot to read the article I posted from right wing World Net Daily. I can post Huffington post for you instead if you prefer it.....let me know. 



> Critics call bin Talal an "agent of Saudi influence" who has even marshaled direct influence over editorial content at Fox. He once boasted of persuading producers to change a screen banner under video footage of Muslims rioting in France to remove its Islamic reference.
> 
> "I picked up the phone and called [New Corp. chief Rupert] Murdoch," bin Talal said. "Within 30 minutes, the title was changed from 'Muslim riots' to 'civil riots.'"
> 
> Fox does not deny his account.


----------



## DiveCon

Queen said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard abot this today.  Wow.  Just wow.  I bet you one MILLLLION DOLLARS fox wont mention this.....ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOX actually did mention it.
> 
> I doubt Hannity or Beck or O'Reilly will mention it during their rants against it being built. But the "news" part did broadcast the story.
> 
> I posted the World Net Daily story because I knew the deniers and heads in sand types would complain about any "leftie" source, and ignore the actual facts in the story.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
as if everyone that is a conservative take WND as credible

this just shows how moronic you are


----------



## Gunny

Modbert said:


> Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations  which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group  in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*yawn*


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> no, your not to rdean level, yet



Except any assumptions made in this thread is all on you guys.

All I did was post how the Prince funded the Imam. I also pointed out this Prince is also apart of the Saudi Royal Family, our ally. The entire point of this thread is do you really think Fox News of all people would have someone funding terrorism be one of their top share holders? C'mon.

This whole thread was to point out that the Imam isn't a terrorist.


----------



## Queen

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, your not to rdean level, yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except any assumptions made in this thread is all on you guys.
> 
> All I did was post how the Prince funded the Imam. I also pointed out this Prince is also apart of the Saudi Royal Family, our ally. The entire point of this thread is do you really think Fox News of all people would have someone funding terrorism be one of their top share holders? C'mon.
> 
> This whole thread was to point out that the Imam isn't a terrorist.
Click to expand...


But FOX told them the Imam was a terrorist. Hannity told them the Imam wants to shred the constitution. Beck ties Islamic center Imam to Free Gaza, Ayers, Wright, Khalidi, Clinton, and Obama.

Now they have to believe that a FOX owner is funding the Imam. 

For FOX lovers and believers, this is very hard to reconsile. That's why they are lashing out with personal insults. 

They can't handle it. 

For me it's really fucking funny. For FOX brainwashed sheep, it's simply unfathomable.


----------



## DiveCon

Queen said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, your not to rdean level, yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except any assumptions made in this thread is all on you guys.
> 
> All I did was post how the Prince funded the Imam. I also pointed out this Prince is also apart of the Saudi Royal Family, our ally. The entire point of this thread is do you really think Fox News of all people would have someone funding terrorism be one of their top share holders? C'mon.
> 
> This whole thread was to point out that the Imam isn't a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But FOX told them the Imam was a terrorist. Hannity told them the Imam wants to shred the constitution. Beck ties Islamic center Imam to Free Gaza, Ayers, Wright, Khalidi, Clinton, and Obama.
> 
> Now they have to believe that a FOX owner is funding the Imam.
> 
> For FOX lovers and believers, this is very hard to reconsile. That's why they are lashing out with personal insults.
> 
> They can't handle it.
> 
> For me it's really fucking funny. For FOX brainwashed sheep, it's simply unfathomable.
Click to expand...

keep proving you are rdean and TM level stupid


----------



## Queen

divecon said:


> queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> except any assumptions made in this thread is all on you guys.
> 
> All i did was post how the prince funded the imam. I also pointed out this prince is also apart of the saudi royal family, our ally. The entire point of this thread is do you really think fox news of all people would have someone funding terrorism be one of their top share holders? C'mon.
> 
> This whole thread was to point out that the imam isn't a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but fox told them the imam was a terrorist. Hannity told them the imam wants to shred the constitution. Beck ties islamic center imam to free gaza, ayers, wright, khalidi, clinton, and obama.
> 
> Now they have to believe that a fox owner is funding the imam.
> 
> For fox lovers and believers, this is very hard to reconsile. that's why they are lashing out with personal insults.
> 
> they can't handle it.
> 
> For me it's really fucking funny. For fox brainwashed sheep, it's simply unfathomable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> keep proving you are rdean and tm level stupid
Click to expand...


lol!!!


----------



## California Girl

Queen said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> but fox told them the imam was a terrorist. Hannity told them the imam wants to shred the constitution. Beck ties islamic center imam to free gaza, ayers, wright, khalidi, clinton, and obama.
> 
> Now they have to believe that a fox owner is funding the imam.
> 
> For fox lovers and believers, this is very hard to reconsile. that's why they are lashing out with personal insults.
> 
> they can't handle it.
> 
> For me it's really fucking funny. For fox brainwashed sheep, it's simply unfathomable.
> 
> 
> 
> keep proving you are rdean and tm level stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!!!
Click to expand...


Interesssting. Really.


----------



## DiveCon

Queen said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> but fox told them the imam was a terrorist. Hannity told them the imam wants to shred the constitution. Beck ties islamic center imam to free gaza, ayers, wright, khalidi, clinton, and obama.
> 
> Now they have to believe that a fox owner is funding the imam.
> 
> For fox lovers and believers, this is very hard to reconsile. that's why they are lashing out with personal insults.
> 
> they can't handle it.
> 
> For me it's really fucking funny. For fox brainwashed sheep, it's simply unfathomable.
> 
> 
> 
> keep proving you are rdean and tm level stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol!!!
Click to expand...

yes, laugh
you look fucking ridiculous


----------



## Queen

California Girl said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep proving you are rdean and tm level stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesssting. Really.
Click to expand...



Which part interests you? 

The part where FOX is funding the Imam's Ground Zero (not a) mosque? 

Or the part where the divecon right wing types can't handle the facts so they resort to attacking everyone who's discussing it? 

Both of these are very interesting to me.


----------



## Queen

DiveCon said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> keep proving you are rdean and tm level stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, laugh
> you look fucking ridiculous
Click to expand...


I do? In what way?

Because I'm interested in the FOX lover's reaction to the news that their favorite news show's owner is funding the Imam that their favorite talking heads are calling a terrorist? 

Because it's interesting and amusing to watch you freak out and attack and name call instead of have a discussion about it?

That doesn't seem so ridiculous.


----------



## elvis

Queen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, laugh
> you look fucking ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do? In what way?
> 
> Because I'm interested in the FOX lover's reaction to the news that their favorite news show's owner is funding the Imam that their favorite talking heads are calling a terrorist?
> 
> Because it's interesting and amusing to watch you freak out and attack and name call instead of have a discussion about it?
> 
> That doesn't seem so ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Easy, Freddie....  Easy.


----------



## DiveCon

Queen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, laugh
> you look fucking ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do? In what way?
> 
> Because I'm interested in the FOX lover's reaction to the news that their favorite news show's owner is funding the Imam that their favorite talking heads are calling a terrorist?
> 
> Because it's interesting and amusing to watch you freak out and attack and name call instead of have a discussion about it?
> 
> That doesn't seem so ridiculous.
Click to expand...

in a way that you THINK i'm somehow a fox lover because i think bert tried to make a point that didnt exist


and that YOU believe "fox funded" him
again, an investor in NewsCorp is NOT FNC


----------



## Dr.House

elvis said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, laugh
> you look fucking ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do? In what way?
> 
> Because I'm interested in the FOX lover's reaction to the news that their favorite news show's owner is funding the Imam that their favorite talking heads are calling a terrorist?
> 
> Because it's interesting and amusing to watch you freak out and attack and name call instead of have a discussion about it?
> 
> That doesn't seem so ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Easy, Freddie....  Easy.
Click to expand...


Barry frustration is hitting the libs hard lately....  Making them lash out at everything...


----------



## Modbert

Threads Merged


----------



## Chris

Paling around with terrorists.....


----------



## Zona

Modbert said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute.
> 
> I'll take that as a concession.
> 
> Now explain why this matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a concession. We have people on this board calling the Imam a terrorist and radical. Yet they have no problem with the co-owner of Fox News giving money to this so called terrorist and radical. They also seemingly have no problem with him giving money to CAIR, a group that people on Fox News and members of USMB have called a terrorist organization.
> 
> I just see it as massive hypocrisy on their parts.
Click to expand...


Just as a reminder, that co owner is a saudi who is the second largest stock owner in fox.  

A saudi is part owner to FOX...this is hilarious!


----------



## Zona

Chris said:


> Paling around with terrorists.....


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...Oldfart believes Rupert Murdoch has Mr. 7% on speed dial.
> 
> Perhaps he should pull his head out of his arid old ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that sounds good, until you look at the *business politics* involved.
> 
> DC Bureau reports that Prince Alwaleed bin Talan, a nephew of the King of Saudi Arabia, "has personally donated huge amounts of money to the families of the Palestinian suicide bombers." He also released a statement after 9/11 blaming the attacks on the U.S.:
> "not on the 15 airline hijackers from Saudi Arabiabut on the United States' support of Israel."
> 
> Mr. Murdoch seems to have made some sort of unsavory deal with the Prince bin Talan to help maintain control of the News Corp. Murdoch owns only 30% (actually, Murdoch's share is 37%, and with the Prince's share, that makes 43%) of the company. With the additional votes of bin Talan on his side he has much more security *against a hostile takeover*.
> 
> Fox News: 4th Largest Owner of Shares is Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal of Saudi Arabia: Will Big Oil Buy Our Next Election? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
> 
> Hey, look where Fox News puts Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Plans Arabic News Channel | The Atlantic Wire
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> So the right wing says, "I'm sleepy, (yawn) what does this have to do with anything? We don't care who owns Fox news".
> 
> Only the right swears Fox news is the only "unbiased" network. Even after the prince BOASTED that he gets stories unfavorable to Muslims taken off the air.
> 
> So, in spite of those "elitist facts", the right wing has it's own set of "reality". And that's all there is to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND WHY DOES THIS BOTHER YOU deany? When Democrat/Statists are making similiar if not more untawdry deals?
> 
> YOU act as if this is only the happy hunting grounds of Repubicans?
> 
> And BTW? The Founder of FOX is a _DEMOCRAT._
> 
> _*POP* Goes the WEASEL._
Click to expand...


I look forward to saving this stuff for the next time you go on and on and on and on about some democrat found to have  donated to some cause you don't like.


----------



## bodecea

rdean said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the surface that sounds good, until you look at the *business politics* involved.
> 
> DC Bureau reports that Prince Alwaleed bin Talan, a nephew of the King of Saudi Arabia, "has personally donated huge amounts of money to the families of the Palestinian suicide bombers." He also released a statement after 9/11 blaming the attacks on the U.S.:
> "not on the 15 airline hijackers from Saudi Arabiabut on the United States' support of Israel."
> 
> Mr. Murdoch seems to have made some sort of unsavory deal with the Prince bin Talan to help maintain control of the News Corp. Murdoch owns only 30% (actually, Murdoch's share is 37%, and with the Prince's share, that makes 43%) of the company. With the additional votes of bin Talan on his side he has much more security *against a hostile takeover*.
> 
> Fox News: 4th Largest Owner of Shares is Prince Alwaleed Bin Talal of Saudi Arabia: Will Big Oil Buy Our Next Election? - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com
> 
> Hey, look where Fox News puts Egypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Plans Arabic News Channel | The Atlantic Wire
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> So the right wing says, "I'm sleepy, (yawn) what does this have to do with anything? We don't care who owns Fox news".
> 
> Only the right swears Fox news is the only "unbiased" network. Even after the prince BOASTED that he gets stories unfavorable to Muslims taken off the air.
> 
> So, in spite of those "elitist facts", the right wing has it's own set of "reality". And that's all there is to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHY DOES THIS BOTHER YOU deany? When Democrat/Statists are making similiar if not more untawdry deals?
> 
> YOU act as if this is only the happy hunting grounds of Repubicans?
> 
> *And BTW? The Founder of FOX is a DEMOCRAT.*
> 
> _*POP* Goes the WEASEL._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Roger Eugene Ailes (born May 15, 1940) is a right-wing American businessman and president of Fox News Channel and chairman of the Fox Television Stations Group. He was a media consultant for Republican presidents Richard Nixon, Ronald Reagan, and George H. W. Bush, as well as Rudy Giulianis first mayoral campaign in 1989.
> 
> Fox News
> After the announcement of Microsoft and NBC's partnership to create an online and cable news outlet, MSNBC, taking the place of America's Talking, *Ailes left the network in February 1996 and was hired by Rupert Murdoch to create Fox News Channel* for News Corporation. In addition, eighty-nine additional employees of the NBC networks left with Ailes to help with the new channel's creation for launch, on October 7, 1996.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> What is wrong with you?  Everyone makes mistakes.  But you just pull facts out of your big butt.
Click to expand...


George Soros.


(Someone had to say it)


----------



## editec

http://www.usmessageboard.com/wiki/Al-Waleed_bin_Talal


> Prince Alwaleed bin Talal al-Saud of Saudi Arabia, through his Kingdom Holding Company, owns 7% of News Corp.'s shares, making Kingdom Holdings the second largest shareholder.[21]http://www.usmessageboard.com/wiki/Al-Waleed_bin_Talal[22]http://www.usmessageboard.com/wiki/Al-Waleed_bin_Talal[23]


http://www.usmessageboard.com/wiki/Al-Waleed_bin_Talalhttp://www.usmessageboard.com/wiki/Al-Waleed_bin_Talal



> News Corporation (NYSE: NWS, NWS.A; ASX: NWS, NWSLV) has a market capitalization of approximately $70 billion and had total assets as of December 31, 2006 of approximately US$59 billion and total annual revenues of approximately US$27 billion. News Corporation is a diversified entertainment company with operations in eight industry segments: filmed entertainment; television; cable network programming; direct broadcast satellite television; magazines and inserts; newspapers; book publishing; and other. The activities of News Corporation are conducted principally in the United States, Continental Europe, the United Kingdom, Australia, Asia and the Pacific Basin.
> For more information about News Corporation, please visit http://www.newscorp.com


 
source

FYI -7% of capitalization ($70 Billion) =$4,900,000,000 

Contrary to the wishful thinking some of you are experiencing, one does not ignore the second largest stockholder of one's corporation.


This "ground zero" issue is entirely a manufactured news item, folks.

It is designed to outrage those of you who have an appitite for outrage.


----------



## Chris

What's really hysterical about this is the Fox and Friends were attacking the Alwadeed's charity, the Kingdom Foundation, the other day. Of course they failed to mention who ran the foundation.

If you watch FoxNews, you are supporting terrorists.


----------



## Queen

DiveCon said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, laugh
> you look fucking ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do? In what way?
> 
> Because I'm interested in the FOX lover's reaction to the news that their favorite news show's owner is funding the Imam that their favorite talking heads are calling a terrorist?
> 
> Because it's interesting and amusing to watch you freak out and attack and name call instead of have a discussion about it?
> 
> That doesn't seem so ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in a way that you THINK i'm somehow a fox lover because i think bert tried to make a point that didnt exist
> 
> 
> and that YOU believe "fox funded" him
> again, an investor in NewsCorp is NOT FNC
Click to expand...







Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal is a part owner (2.3 billion dollars - 7%) of News Corp which owns FOX, The NY post, The WSJ and lots of local news channels. Only Rupert Murdock owns a bigger share than he.  Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal is funding Imam Feisal Abdul Rauf, who is building the community center in NYC a few blocks away from ground zero. 






And the Imam behind the Christmas day bomber and the Ft Hood massacre is rejoicing and happy about all the right wing American extremists spreading hate and fear. He's looking forward to all the new recruits you nutbags are sending him. 

That's true. He says it. Anwar al-Awlaki LOVES that the right wingers are screaming hatred for mosques and Muslims. 



> Earlier this summer, Awlaki made clear he was drawing a bead on disaffected American Muslims in particular. He released a 12-minute video that included, among other things, a direct appeal to them.
> 
> "To the Muslims in America, I have this to say: How can your conscience allow you to live in peaceful co-existence with the nation that is responsible for the tyranny and crimes committed against your own brothers and sisters?" he began. "How can you have your loyalty to a government that is leading the war against Islam and Muslims?"



Rancor Over Mosque Could Fuel Islamic Extremists : NPR


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> What's really hysterical about this is the Fox and Friends were attacking the Alwadeed's charity, the Kingdom Foundation, the other day. Of course they failed to mention who ran the foundation.
> 
> If you watch FoxNews, you are supporting terrorists.



I don't watch Fox, but fuck off anyway.


----------



## Queen

elvis said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really hysterical about this is the Fox and Friends were attacking the Alwadeed's charity, the Kingdom Foundation, the other day. Of course they failed to mention who ran the foundation.
> 
> If you watch FoxNews, you are supporting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Fox, but fuck off anyway.
Click to expand...


Why does his saying that make you angry if you aren't a brainwashed FOX lover?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

John Cook said it so it must be true!


Fucking liberals will believe anything.


----------



## Charles_Main

Modbert said:


> Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations  which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group  in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So what you are admitting is the so called right wing fox, has a co founder that is not so right wing.

hmmm

lol


----------



## Queen

Charles_Main said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations  which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group  in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you are admitting is the so called right wing fox, has a co founder that is not so right wing.
> 
> hmmm
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


Au contraire. He's very right wing. He's funding a project that has FOX whipping the right wing nuts into a frenzy of hate and fear. This fuels the radical Islamic fundamentalist's recruiting for new suicide bombers. 

It's the right wing Americans and the right wing Islamists working together to cause death and destruction. 

Way to go nutjobs.


----------



## Chris




----------



## DiveCon

Queen said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really hysterical about this is the Fox and Friends were attacking the Alwadeed's charity, the Kingdom Foundation, the other day. Of course they failed to mention who ran the foundation.
> 
> If you watch FoxNews, you are supporting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Fox, but fuck off anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does his saying that make you angry if you aren't a brainwashed FOX lover?
Click to expand...

because he, like you, is a fucking moron


----------



## Chris

Queen said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are admitting is the so called right wing fox, has a co founder that is not so right wing.
> 
> hmmm
> 
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire. He's very right wing. He's funding a project that has FOX whipping the right wing nuts into a frenzy of hate and fear. This fuels the radical Islamic fundamentalist's recruiting for new suicide bombers.
> 
> It's the right wing Americans and the right wing Islamists working together to cause death and destruction.
> 
> Way to go nutjobs.
Click to expand...


It's a symbiotic relationship.

Republicans gain power by scaring voters with muslims extremists.

Muslim extremists get more recruits by scaring muslims with Republican war mongering.


----------



## MaggieMae

Missourian said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if any corporation can control who buys publicly traded stock.
> 
> This story is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian, face the facts here.
> 
> Saudi Prince Alwaleed bin Talal Seeks Deeper Ties To News Corp
> 
> From January:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alwaleed's Rotana already has an alliance with News Corp.
> 
> In 2008, the two companies teamed up to bring Fox Movies to the Arab world and then last year, Rotana and Fox International Channels signed a multi-year output deal with The Walt Disney Co. to provide a range of programing to viewers in the Middle East, according to the statement by Kingdom Holding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.
Click to expand...


Do you guys ever actually THINK? The Huffington Post takes its news from other mainstream sources, this particular one from Yahoo. Is this better for ya?

News Corp&#8217;s number-two shareholder funded &#8216;terror mosque&#8217; planner - Yahoo! News


----------



## MaggieMae

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so bert, should a corp. be able to refuse to sell shares to someone based on nationality and/or religion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm not saying that at all. However, all those people who are calling the Imam a terrorist are suddenly silent about that in this thread. I wonder why.
Click to expand...


You can bet it would be noisy as hell if it had been the New York Times.


----------



## MaggieMae

Modbert said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except neither thing I'm sourcing from the Huff is a opinion, both are facts.
Click to expand...


You'd think by now everyone would know that Internet "news" outlets do not generate the news stories--they are reprinted from somewhere else. The only exception might be The Drudge Report, but NewsCorp feeds them talking points early every day which is why the right always gets to decide what will become MSM top stories _du jour_.


----------



## MaggieMae

Missourian said:


> Here is some of the author,  John Cook's other "journalistic" endeavors:
> 
> 
> * You're Not a Tea Partier If You Don't Forward Hilarious Racist E-Mails to Your Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> *Barney Frank's Boyfriend Rescues Him From Drunk Ophthalmologists on Flight From Tea-Party Hell*
> 
> 
> 
> *Glenn Beck's New Novel Is About How Lady Liberty Is a Transvestite, or Something*
> ​Credible sources please.
> 
> This guy is nothing but a political hack...not a journalist.
> 
> You need to be more diligent Robert.



This whole thread is rather stupid. But I do so love the hypocrisy by the right who think it's borderline criminal for someone from the left to dare to criticize the biggest lying piece of shit allowed air time at all, Glenn Beck. That First Amendment thingie only applies to Limbeckites, I guess.


----------



## MaggieMae

manifold said:


> Jesus Tapdancing Christ!
> 
> I guess Gunny needed a wingnut mod from the left to offset the dooder.
> 
> Oh well...



Thanks for the admission.


----------



## Political Junky

MaggieMae said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're seriously quoting Huff Po as a credible source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except neither thing I'm sourcing from the Huff is a opinion, both are facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd think by now everyone would know that Internet "news" outlets do not generate the news stories--they are reprinted from somewhere else. The only exception might be The Drudge Report, but NewsCorp feeds them talking points early every day which is why the right always gets to decide what will become MSM top stories _du jour_.
Click to expand...

Of course they know. It's their excuse not to accept facts [video tape].


----------



## Lonestar_logic

You idiot liberals will make an issue out of anything. So what Alweed support the mosque, that's his right is it not? Besides no one is against the building of a mosque, just the location if this particular one.

Word of advice for all you liberal fucks.  



GROW THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Chris

Lonestar_logic said:


> You idiot liberals will make an issue out of anything. So what Alweed support the mosque, that's his right is it not? Besides no one is against the building of a mosque, just the location if this particular one.
> 
> Word of advice for all you liberal fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> GROW THE FUCK UP!



You miss the point.

Since FoxNews claims that Alwaleed supports terrorism, and since Alwaleed profits off of FoxNews, if you watch FoxNews you are supporting terrorism.


----------



## Chris

Here's the clip of Fox and Friends attack on News Corp's co-owner....

The Parent Company Trap - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - 08/23/2010 - Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> You idiot liberals will make an issue out of anything.* So what Alweed support the mosque,* that's his right is it not? Besides no one is against the building of a mosque, just the location if this particular one.
> 
> Word of advice for all you liberal fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> GROW THE FUCK UP!



Tell us again how smart you are, ok?

(and remember, everyone....it is a "so what" as to who funds the "mosque")


----------



## Truthmatters

Modbert said:


> Fox News co-owner funded &#8216;Ground Zero mosque&#8217; imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations &#8212; which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group &#8212; in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


What amazes me is Fox really thinks that people wont figure this shit out.

They are now on record calling their own owner  a terrorist supporter who can be called an enemy combantant.

Watching Fox news puts money in the pockets of terrorists according to Fox itself.


----------



## bodecea

Truthmatters said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations  which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group  in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What amazes me is Fox really thinks that people wont figure this shit out.
> 
> They are now on record calling their own owner  a terrorist supporter who can be called an enemy combantant.
> 
> Watching Fox news puts money in the pockets of terrorists according to Fox itself.
Click to expand...



Well, as in the Stewart video...they're either really evil or really stupid.


----------



## elvis

Queen said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's really hysterical about this is the Fox and Friends were attacking the Alwadeed's charity, the Kingdom Foundation, the other day. Of course they failed to mention who ran the foundation.
> 
> If you watch FoxNews, you are supporting terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Fox, but fuck off anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does his saying that make you angry if you aren't a brainwashed FOX lover?
Click to expand...


because he's comparing people who disagree with him to terrorists, you stupid fuck.  I see you're as stupid as chris, so fuck you too.


----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot liberals will make an issue out of anything. So what Alweed support the mosque, that's his right is it not? Besides no one is against the building of a mosque, just the location if this particular one.
> 
> Word of advice for all you liberal fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> GROW THE FUCK UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> Since FoxNews claims that Alwaleed supports terrorism, and since Alwaleed profits off of FoxNews, if you watch FoxNews you are supporting terrorism.
Click to expand...


Oh we all got the point.  You have hydrocephalus.


----------



## Liberty

the fact this thread isnt on the stupid shit by stupid people or the conspiracy board is a pretty nice sample of proof that USMB has become run by corrupt cesspool of dumbfucks supporting the left wing agenda, and is why I still will never donate to this site.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Chris said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot liberals will make an issue out of anything. So what Alweed support the mosque, that's his right is it not? Besides no one is against the building of a mosque, just the location if this particular one.
> 
> Word of advice for all you liberal fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> GROW THE FUCK UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> Since *FoxNews claims that Alwaleed supports terrorism*, and since Alwaleed profits off of FoxNews, if you watch FoxNews you are supporting terrorism.
Click to expand...


Link? And nothing from a comedy show please.


----------



## LuckyDan

Is the concern that Fox's reporting is wrong? Or that they have a terrorist funding them? Or what? 

I don't see where they have called Rauf a terrorist, or a funder of terrorism. 

If Fox opinion shows favored the Mosque, or whatever we're calling it today, at Ground Zero, would that be cool? Or would they then be in Rauf's pocket?

In other words, how could they possibly win here with the Fox haters?

The Prince is pretty well-fixed. He could fund the mosque 100% if he wanted. No problem. Why doesn't he?


----------



## Truthmatters

elvis said:


> Queen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't watch Fox, but fuck off anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does his saying that make you angry if you aren't a brainwashed FOX lover?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because he's comparing people who disagree with him to terrorists, you stupid fuck.  I see you're as stupid as chris, so fuck you too.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm, which is the part of the whole thing you dont get.

FOX WAS DOING JUST WHAT YOU ARE PISSING AND MOANING ABOUT YOU CLOWN.


----------



## Truthmatters

LuckyDan said:


> Is the concern that Fox's reporting is wrong? Or that they have a terrorist funding them? Or what?
> 
> I don't see where they have called Rauf a terrorist, or a funder of terrorism.
> 
> If Fox opinion shows favored the Mosque, or whatever we're calling it today, at Ground Zero, would that be cool? Or would they then be in Rauf's pocket?
> 
> In other words, how could they possibly win here with the Fox haters?
> 
> Rauf is pretty well-fixed. He could fund the mosque 100% if he wanted. No problem. Why doesn't he?



Fox is claiming this secret funder (who they refused to name) is funding terror so they can smear the prayer center.

They didnt mention his name because he is a Fox owner and they DONT WANT you using the same logic they are using to smear one man to then be used to smear them.

In other words they are as guilty as this Imam under their own standards.


----------



## LuckyDan

Truthmatters said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the concern that Fox's reporting is wrong? Or that they have a terrorist funding them? Or what?
> 
> I don't see where they have called Rauf a terrorist, or a funder of terrorism.
> 
> If Fox opinion shows favored the Mosque, or whatever we're calling it today, at Ground Zero, would that be cool? Or would they then be in Rauf's pocket?
> 
> In other words, how could they possibly win here with the Fox haters?
> 
> Rauf is pretty well-fixed. He could fund the mosque 100% if he wanted. No problem. Why doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is claiming this secret funder (who they refused to name) is funding terror so they can smear the prayer center.
> 
> They didnt mention his name because he is a Fox owner and they DONT WANT you using the same logic they are using to smear one man to then be used to smear them.
> 
> In other words they are as guilty as this Imam under their own standards.
Click to expand...

 
I don't get to watch FOX as often as I'd like, so I have seen only the Stewart clips, but it would be uncharacteristic of them not to identify Talal as a shareholder in News Corp. 

But just so I can follow. The libs are cool with the mosque or what the hell ever it freaking is at Ground Zero; and they hate FOX for saying it shouldn't be at Ground Zero. 

Here's where I'm getting lost: Are they angry at FOX for having Talal as a partner, or for criticizing the location of the mosque while Talal is a partner? Would identifying him as such change anything?

Cuz it seems like if they were silent on, or favorable to, the Ground Zero location, then they could be criticized for having Talal controlling their reportage.

As it is, they seem to be reporting against his interest - assuming he has all that much interest in the building, to which he has donated only indirectly and very little.

PS - In my prior posts I typed _Rauf _where I should have typed _Talal._ Sorry. (Damn foreigners....why can't they change their funky-ass names to something normal.)


----------



## uptownlivin90

Truthmatters said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News co-owner funded Ground Zero mosque imam: report | Raw Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second largest shareholder in News Corp. -- the parent company of Fox News -- has donated hundreds of thousands of dollars to causes linked to the imam planning to build a Muslim community center and mosque near Ground Zero in Manhattan, says a report from Yahoo!News.
> 
> According to the report from Yahoo!'s John Cook, Saudi Prince Al-Waleed bin Talal, who owns seven percent of News Corp., "has directly funded [Imam Feisal Abdul] Rauf's projects to the tune of more than $300,000."
> 
> *Cook reports that Prince Al-Waleed's personal charity, the Kingdom Foundation, donated $305,000 to Muslim Leaders of Tomorrow, a project sponsored by two of Rauf's initiatives, the American Society for Muslim Advancement and the Cordoba Initiative, which is building the Manhattan mosque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Waleed donated $500,000 to the Council on American-Islamic Relations  which has been repeatedly denounced on Fox News's air by Geller and others as a terror group  in 2002.* Indeed, Rauf's "numerous ties to CAIR" alone have been cited by the mosque's opponents as a justification for imputing terrorist sympathies to him, yet few people seem to be asking whether Murdoch's extensive multi-billion business collaboration with the man who funds both Rauf and CAIR merits investigation or concern
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What amazes me is Fox really thinks that people wont figure this shit out*.
> 
> They are now on record calling their own owner  a terrorist supporter who can be called an enemy combantant.
> 
> Watching Fox news puts money in the pockets of terrorists according to Fox itself.
Click to expand...


What amazes ME is that FOX is right: they probably won't.

Which is pretty sad.


----------



## uptownlivin90

LuckyDan said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the concern that Fox's reporting is wrong? Or that they have a terrorist funding them? Or what?
> 
> I don't see where they have called Rauf a terrorist, or a funder of terrorism.
> 
> If Fox opinion shows favored the Mosque, or whatever we're calling it today, at Ground Zero, would that be cool? Or would they then be in Rauf's pocket?
> 
> In other words, how could they possibly win here with the Fox haters?
> 
> Rauf is pretty well-fixed. He could fund the mosque 100% if he wanted. No problem. Why doesn't he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox is claiming this secret funder (who they refused to name) is funding terror so they can smear the prayer center.
> 
> They didnt mention his name because he is a Fox owner and they DONT WANT you using the same logic they are using to smear one man to then be used to smear them.
> 
> In other words they are as guilty as this Imam under their own standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get to watch FOX as often as I'd like, so I have seen only the Stewart clips, but it would be uncharacteristic of them not to identify Talal as a shareholder in News Corp.
> 
> But just so I can follow. The libs are cool with the mosque or what the hell ever it freaking is at Ground Zero; and they hate FOX for saying it shouldn't be at Ground Zero.
> 
> Here's where I'm getting lost: Are they angry at FOX for having Talal as a partner, or for criticizing the location of the mosque while Talal is a partner? Would identifying him as such change anything?
> 
> Cuz it seems like if they were silent on, or favorable to, the Ground Zero location, then they could be criticized for having Talal controlling their reportage.
> 
> As it is, they seem to be reporting against his interest - assuming he has all that much interest in the building, to which he has donated only indirectly and very little.
> 
> PS - In my prior posts I typed _Rauf _where I should have typed _Talal._ Sorry. (Damn foreigners....why can't they change their funky-ass names to something normal.)
Click to expand...


I'm a liberal in the sense of I like freedom liberal (social libertarian-moderate conservative economically) so I answer your questions as such:

*But just so I can follow. The libs are cool with the mosque or what the hell ever it freaking is at Ground Zero; and they hate FOX for saying it shouldn't be at Ground Zero.*

First it's not at ground zero it's two blocks away. Second, I'm not cool with the mosque, I think it's insensitive to build it there. I'm also not cool with telling people where they can and can not build places of worship. I'm not a muslim so I can't decide for them where the best place for the to put a mosque would be.

*Are they angry at FOX for having Talal as a partner, or for criticizing the location of the mosque while Talal is a partner? Would identifying him as such change anything?*

I'm not angry at FOX for anything. FOX, like MSNBC has a clear agenda and will misrepresent their own bias in order to further that agenda, anybody who can't see that is borderline retarded. I just chose not to watch FOX or most MSM news outlet for political advise.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Lonestar_logic said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You idiot liberals will make an issue out of anything. So what Alweed support the mosque, that's his right is it not? Besides no one is against the building of a mosque, just the location if this particular one.
> 
> Word of advice for all you liberal fucks.
> 
> 
> 
> GROW THE FUCK UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> Since *FoxNews claims that Alwaleed supports terrorism*, and since Alwaleed profits off of FoxNews, if you watch FoxNews you are supporting terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link? And nothing from a comedy show please.
Click to expand...


Still waiting on that link!


----------



## bodecea

Lonestar_logic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.
> 
> Since *FoxNews claims that Alwaleed supports terrorism*, and since Alwaleed profits off of FoxNews, if you watch FoxNews you are supporting terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? And nothing from a comedy show please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting on that link!
Click to expand...


I want to see a few more posts from you denying the connection....makes my search engine happier later on.


----------

